# Tip From Old Folk



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Even though I don't have BPPV, my back doesn't like ladders.
I have a 12' ceiling in the living room that I bought a 6' scaffold for.


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

At 72 I don't like ladders and I especially don't like landing on floors! Despite that, I still have the same brains I did as a kid - drives my wife nuts - bless her heart.


----------

